# Pick choices?



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I keep going back to a yellow DunlopTortex,but does anybody have a "secret weapon"?If so,what is it,and how does it affect your tone/attack/playing style?I find that even a different type of plastic will affect the tone,and the shape or thickness will change the attack.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I think a lot of it depends on your picking style and attack. I played those yellow tortex picks for a long time and thought they were best for me and eventually discovered that I liked the orange tortex ones best for the way I strum. Picks are fairly cheap. Buy one of each and test drive for an afternoon.

And by the way, I've got a '67 Hummingbird as well. Are they not the best? :tongue:


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

nine said:


> I think a lot of it depends on your picking style and attack. I played those yellow tortex picks for a long time and thought they were best for me and eventually discovered that I liked the orange tortex ones best for the way I strum. Picks are fairly cheap. Buy one of each and test drive for an afternoon.
> 
> And by the way, I've got a '67 Hummingbird as well. Are they not the best? :tongue:


Hell yes! My buddy was doing some recording with his Gibson Cheryl Crow model.I dropped by with the Hummingbird and he just about lost his mind!NO comparison!The little birdy made Daddy proud!LOL!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

My 'secret weapon' picks are Dunlops Hot Licks Copper, I prefer the .009s

From smooth and warm to a sharp snap just by varying your attack.

Bonus - they never break. Drawback - they aren't cheap ($5 or so for 3).


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

People break picks?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I absolutely love the Dava picks. I tried them for the first time a couple years ago, and haven't put them down since.

http://www.davapick.com/

The green ones for electric, the grip tip ones on acoustic.

L&M carry them.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Green (.88) Dunlops for the last 10+ years. 

One problem I have with picks in general is that they don't last more than a sesion. It seems silly that they cant make them last longer. It's not like they would have to worry about sales dropping if they were to make a pick that would last forever..............I lose more than half the picks I buy anyway!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't use them very often (use mostly fingers), but when I do I like the blue tortex. I don't like the little "click" that you get with the yellows and oranges. The blue seems more precise to me, too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

nine said:


> I think a lot of it depends on your picking style and attack. I played those yellow tortex picks for a long time and thought they were best for me and *eventually discovered that I liked the orange tortex ones best *for the way I strum. Picks are fairly cheap. Buy one of each and test drive for an afternoon.
> 
> And by the way, I've got a '67 Hummingbird as well. Are they not the best? :tongue:



Yep. The orange ones.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I used dunlop jazz III for a while , but they suck for downpicking fast . I now play orange brains , but I don't mind any heavy gauge picks (1.00 and up) .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Dunlop Ultex .73 in the regular old "351" flatpick shape for guitar. Dunlop Ultex 1.00 in the rounded 3 corner flatpick shape for mandolin. Fred Kelly Bumblebee thumbpick for fingerstyle guitar.

I find the Ultex suits my attack and ears, don't wear too much, are easy to "dress" when the edge does get worn, and are easy to hold.

Funny how my pick tastes have evolved. Before Ultex I used Dunlop Gators, and before that Dunlop Nylons. Experimenting with picks is always a happening thing, but I always come home to Ultex.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been using the black nylon 1mm dunlops since 1989 when I started university (thats how I remember when I started). In the last 3 or so years I hasve become addicted to the 1mm (blue) tortex picks. Being the same thickness, you would think they would be similar but they are really worlds apart. I like the tortex feel, they are not too hard but not at all flimsy. The only thing is I can round off the tip in an hour of hard playing so I go through them like water. The nylons are not as aggresive but I like them for certain guitars, especially the ones I use lighter striongs on.

Picks are pretty "picky" if you think about it... I hate thin picks, anything less than 1mm seems like a piece of cardboard.

AJC


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2007)

Fender extra heavy jazz style picks. I used to use yellow dunlop tortex tear drops (the small, fat teardrops) until I broke my only one and I haven't been able to find any more in stores in my area. I'm used to the fenders now though.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dunlop .60 mm, the grey. Not too flexible, not too stiff, though i'm starting to like thicker picks now. 

Versitile, but I get that click sometimes.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Dunlop .96 the purple ones with the alligator, Tortex I guess. Been using anything around a 1.0 for 20 years now.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone ever try these:

http://www.v-picks.com/

They were all the rage for a while over on the GP, (or maybe it was the Birds and Moon page). So I bought a couple to check them out. Just wasn't for me. I liked the material, really nice to grip, but the thickness and the density were just not to my liking, and I wasn't crazy about the way the guitar sounded either.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Jazz III's or my home made mega thicks:tongue:


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*nothing but Dunlop!*

I'm a hardcore Dunlop user - them and Brain picks (the ones that are ripoffs of the Dunlop nylon picks) are the only ones I seem to like. As for which Dunlop, it depends on what I'm playing. For rock/pop stuff I like the grey or black (thicker) nylon or tortex (green, blue or purple - doesn't matter that much) and for my attempts at jazzy stuff I really love the delrin picks - 1.5mm. I've tried a huge slew of picks and will probably try more in the future, but I always seem to end up coming back to Dunlop. I don't see how you can get any control with the thin picks, but a number of people seem to like them - to each his own :food-smiley-004:.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Celluloid. Great tone and attack.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Red Bear*

I just recently picked up a couple of Red Bear tortis picks. I figured that while I was trying to break bad habits in my right hand I should make a total departure from my most recent favourite Brain Picks in either 1 or 1.14 mm thickness. These Red Bear are not cheap. $22 - 25 is what I have seen them go for in the store, but holy crap! The tone is remarkable and my picking seems to be more fluid and a little quicker. I use a "C" size/model.

You guys might think I'm nuts to spend this kind of money, but when I use any other pick now, my playing doesn't sound as good (to my ear). Even my buddy the guitar genius is impressed by the Red Bear picks. There are a lot of testimonials for these picks...you can check them out for yourself here:

http://www.redbeartrading.com/


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Picked a peck of pickled pickers*

I use the Dunlop Jazz 111's..........smaller picks means less movement/distance for more precise pick technique. They slip around when you get sweaty so I've taken to drilling small holes into them so the flesh of my thumb and index fall into the holes for a better grip.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

For as long as I can remember, i've been playing with Dunlop 1mm Vinyl picks (the black ones)...

However, this morning after reading on the gear page and on here about these Dunlop Jazz III picks, i went and got a set of them, and they seem pretty nice...

I can feel my picking becoming more precise and accurate. I think i'll need to work with it more to increase my speed, but it seems like after I get used to playing with them, I may be able to increase my speed. I think what I like about it is teh pointier end on them, compared to the Dunlop 1mm. Also, it seems like the material they're made from.

I'm still curious about the Ultex Jazz III picks.. can anyone comment on these specifically?


----------



## willyripz (May 12, 2006)

I don't think picks affect the tone. Its more about the thickness of it.

I find a 1.14 dunlop tortex is really good. Nice tip on it that lasts a long time. Thats another big deal for me - how long they last.

a stiff pick like that allows me to play fast and clean


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use the Dunlop Tortex version of the Jazz III (M3). It's small and you get a lot of control from it. I swear by it. Although I'll use a red nylon JazzIII in a bind :tongue:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There's a pretty good article about Dunlop Jazz III's in the April 2007 issue of Guitar One.

As for waht I use. I've tried a bunch.. thick, thin, copper, expensive, cheap...
even the music store logo stuff..

I tend to like very thin for strumming the acoustic.
and I tend to go with thicker or no pick at all for everything else.
I've got a dunlop 2.0 mm and a 3.0 mm on my desk right now...

I like the way the 3.0 mm feels, but it's hard plastic and you can really hear it hit the strings.

In almost all cases, I usually end up turning the pick around and using the rounded end.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> In almost all cases, I usually end up turning the pick around and using the rounded end.


A really good idea when going for a softer attack, or a softer passage. +1


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I used the Gator Grip 2mm for a long time; I like a pick with almost no flex as I feel it gives greater control. 

I never it knew it could make such a HUGE difference, but then I found V-Picks! 

They are amazing hand made picks out of this killer clear material that feels like an extension of your hand. They are super thick (around 3mm) but with smoothly hand beveled edges for total control. I prefer the version with sharp points they offer. The tone and feel I get with these things is Wicked! :rockon2:


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

ENDITOL said:


> I used the Gator Grip 2mm for a long time; I like a pick with almost no flex as I feel it gives greater control.
> 
> I never it knew it could make such a HUGE difference, but then I found V-Picks!
> 
> They are amazing hand made picks out of this killer clear material that feels like an extension of your hand. They are super thick (around 3mm) but with smoothly hand beveled edges for total control. I prefer the version with sharp points they offer. The tone and feel I get with these things is Wicked! :rockon2:


Are they common in stores? Sounds interesting...I'd like to try them out.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Not yet but they will be eventually I would bet. They are sold on thier website www.v-picks.com - expensive but they don't wear out much either.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Dunlop tortex pickups...anything above 1 mm


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I broke the Red Bear...dang! I was farting around with it in my hand in slightly cooler weather a few weeks back and it just shattered. I have been looking for another but Alfie Mehyer's is sold out. While hitting the other shops to look for alternates I found some picks at the Acoustic Music Shop that are similar in size and thickness. They to appear to be plexiglass, and kind of give off that smell of plexiglass being cut when sanding down the edges. The picks come with the edges blunt cut, so you have to bevel the edges with a little sandpaper. 

I have played them for about a week now, and even though I don't get quite the same sound as the Red Bear, the feel is the similar and the pick only cost me $2.50 versus $22 so I'm not worried about wearing it out or breaking it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

My pick of choice has been for the last 8 years... Brain 1mm or 1.14.

I also like Dunlop Jazz III red or black but for some unknown reason the reds seem better. I also like Planet Waves Surepick ( blues ), Stash Picks Wicked Picks, Golden Gate Picks, Dunlop Backline, Hot picks copper picks, and in general Celluloid picks.

They all have unique physical and tonal qualities.

Khing


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I also use nothing but....


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I like the Dunlop Ultex 1.14, very durable. Herco thumbpicks heavy, and just recently picked up some Jazz 3 picks after reading that article. I like the jazz 3's, finding pinch harmonics a bit tougher but I like them.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I will contribute with my 2 cents too ! I use the Dunlop Match Pik 1mm since the beggining ! I try a bunch of it, even stainless steel and never found better than that ! The only problem is that my local store never carry them anymore! So I use the 6 last ones! Nobody knows where I can buy it online ? (I prefered in Canada !) I've tryed on eBay but never found the 1mm version! I h ope I'll find them soon, six is not enought for a whole life !


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Brian... I see U 2 use your BRAIN... LOL

Truthfully they are so awsome it's a no Brainer!!!

Khing


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Fender Medium in marble purple, light enough to strum and hard enough to pick


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Heavy guage ones from Steve's Music, then I file the edges and make the tip a little sharper and scratch a pattern on both sides on the pick so it doesn't slip from sweat... those picks are insanely slippery without it. 










I do a pattern like that on the bigger part of the pick, then down lower I do 1 horizontal line... like a few mm from the tip. Works great.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i use the matchpix but i forget what gauge they are.. i know they are gray?? lol i just lost a hole bunch of them though


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

im pretty new to guitaring.. so from what i can tell so far.. a softer pick seems kinda flimsy and is hard to control the picking. i like using the harder picks for some reason since its easier to get a firmer hold.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Dunlop 2mm Jazz Stubby picks for me. Lets me get "up close and personal" with the strings.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Its all about Dunlop TeckPicks for me. They are anodized aluminum, so they don't flex. Nice attack, great sound, over all I'm pretty damned impressed with them. Everyone should check them out.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I"m all about the Dunlop Jazz 3's lately...
I bought about 10 of them 3-6 months ago, and i've worn a couple of them down (they're not as pointy anymore)... Gonna have to pick a few more up soon!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

stratovani said:


> Dunlop 2mm Jazz Stubby picks for me. Lets me get "up close and personal" with the strings.


I have a .88mm Dunlop Tortex (green) and my reaction to that is "God, how can anyone play with this thing! It's so stiff and thick!" Just goes to show how different everyone is.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

stratovani said:


> Dunlop 2mm Jazz Stubby picks for me. Lets me get "up close and personal" with the strings.


I like these too and I also use Dunlop 1 and 1.15mm picks. I've some some homemade picks too that I made from deer antler in various thicknesses and a 1963 Canadian quarter that I use from time to time.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

Dunlop gator grips 2.0mm love them! play with 13's so they definitely wear better.


----------

